# bromoil reject! Handcolored instead



## terri (Jan 16, 2006)

Like the title says - I shot this image while en route to the Kodachrome Basin, thinking at the time it would eventually be a good candidate to become a bromoil print. Once I made the enlargement, I decided it was just too busy and set it aside. 

This weekend, on a whim, I broke out some photo oil pencils and hand colored it instead. It's still kind of a busy image, but I think it works better with some of the desert's muted colors in there.  







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 17, 2006)

Oooh I love this! It might not have faired well as a bromoil, but you definately did it justice here all hand colored and snazzy looking!


----------



## DIRT (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, I love it Terri.  I think it is kinda surreal.  I like it.  I need to try handcoloring some stuff,  never done it.


----------



## terri (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you! I hate throwing prints away, so I always try to figure out some way to salvage them.  And this area was sooooo gorgeous; I wanted to capture it somehow. 

I forgot to mention I shot this with HIE, which is always fun to hand color.

Stay tuned, Dirt; there will be a little something from me about the art of traditional hand coloring in the not-too-distant future. :mrgreen:


----------



## DIRT (Jan 17, 2006)

I will be waitin baby,  bring it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice picture, very well done.  But there is no smell of turpintine


----------



## terri (Feb 7, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Nice picture, very well done. But there is no smell of turpintine


:mrgreen: Marshall's Prepared Medium Solution was not applied here. 

This was my first time hand coloring on a Kentmere paper (either Art Classic or Document) and I used all oil pencils here. 

Thanks!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 7, 2006)

I was joking I read in the original that it was pencil.  When I did it, oil or pencil, I always sprayed it with matt finish to give it tooth.  The turpentine was just a catch phrase.   Sorry a little vague I guess.


----------



## ferny (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow. :shock:

This would look great blown up like the other one. Maybe one day I will have enough money? :mrgreen:

I think this one is stunning.


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 14, 2006)

i like that; very coooooool shot


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 15, 2006)

:hail::hail::hail:WOW! WOW! WOW! I like this one a lot and it has a nice old time look too:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> :hail::hail::hail:WOW! WOW! WOW! I like this one a lot and it has a nice old time look too:hail::hail::hail:


:blushing: Thanks so much, Jeff! :hug:: 

I really appreciate the kind words, everyone. Considering I had regarded this image as a throwaway, you've made me feel much better about it!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 10, 2006)

It is busy, and it would be difficult to make it work in straight BW, but I think with your handcoloring it looks good.


----------

